# Garrett & Co, Virginia Dare



## john1832 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm not a collector or anything.  However I'm doing some remodaling on my home ( Built 1889) I found a few old bottles in a crawl space.  Sorry my digital camera quit working.  One is an embossed clear bottle.  It has a green metalic neck ring, and a embossed eagle with Garrett's American Wine, Bellow that is embossed Garrett & Co. Virginain Dare  Norfolk, Va.  Established 1835 Registered trade mark.  REFILLING PROHIBITED.On the back side is a parcial neck lable the reads "Excellence Assured always serve cold"  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  I will post pictures as soon as my camera is repaired.


----------



## maineahh62 (Jul 28, 2004)

hello john1832, here is a site with a little info that may intrest you.


----------



## john1832 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the quick reply.  However that's not the same bottle.  This one is tall and tapered.  It has embossed around the bottom "CONTENTS 1-5/8 PTS


----------



## maineahh62 (Jul 28, 2004)

hey again john 1832, here is another site about virginia dare, good info but a few pop up's to deal with.


----------



## john1832 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks again.  That was a great site.  I think I found a new hobby.  Bottle collecting.  I have seven.  That's a start I guess.  LOL  Thanks again.


----------



## john1832 (Jul 30, 2004)

Here's a pic of the bottle I was talking about.  I found out alot about Garrett & Co. but not about this bottle.  I know that they went from making wine to making flavorings at the start of prohibition.


----------

